# Now Select 14/15 Bindings Straps Solid?



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

I saw an online deal for Now Selects and snagged a pair. 

I understand that older Now bindings had some ladder and ratchet issues. Do I need to worry about them on this model?
Also has anyone heard how the Hyperfuse strap holds up?


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a pair of '13 Now Drives. I had a ratchet issue but Now 2 day shipped me 4 sets of ratchets/ladders. Lifetime warranty ftw. The Hyperfuse strap still looks brand new after 2 years of use.


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

powderjunkie said:


> I have a pair of '13 Now Drives. I had a ratchet issue but Now 2 day shipped me 4 sets of ratchets/ladders. Lifetime warranty ftw. The Hyperfuse strap still looks brand new after 2 years of use.



Yeh the Now Customer service is fantastic.

I am more interested to hear how the 14/15 ladder/ratchet/straps are doing though. I am assuming they are good since each year they seemed to improve them.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I have first gen now ipo s and 14/15 drives. There is a very noticeable difference in the rachets and and straps. Nothing is bomb proof tho


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

DaveMcI said:


> I have first gen now ipo s and 14/15 drives. There is a very noticeable difference in the rachets and and straps. Nothing is bomb proof tho


Great to hear! What did you notice about the 14/15 ratchets and straps?


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Really like my 14/15 Selects. Feel similar to the IPOs but with the updated tech including (IMO) better straps. Haven't had any ratchet issues, but have never had any problem getting replacement parts from Now when shit happens (which it does, no matter who may be at fault).


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

Peyto said:


> Really like my 14/15 Selects. Feel similar to the IPOs but with the updated tech including (IMO) better straps. Haven't had any ratchet issues, but have never had any problem getting replacement parts from Now when shit happens (which it does, no matter who may be at fault).


Sweet! How's the Hyperfuse strap holding up?


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

Well they arrived in the mail and I have to say that I am impressed. Coming from two previous sets of Cartels here are my initial thoughts.

The box opens with nice presentation and lots of nice touches such as free stickers, measuring tape and leash. Definitely gives a warm cozy feeling opening a product like that.

Bindings mounted easily on my board and have a very solid premium feel. The ratchets feel smooth, strong and easy to use. The Hyperfuse strap is much sturdier than one would imagine looking at it on the internet and conforms around the boot in a very supportive manner on par with a Burton React strap. The 3d toe strap fits and holds perfectly with a sticky rubber inside just as well as a Burton Capstrap. My size 9 Burton Imperial fits snug into the medium size binding and feels very well supported with a nice all mountain flex close to a Burton Cartel. The highback wraps the lower back of the boot calf and has a nice springy support going straight back with an easy progressive flex twist wise.

I put the hard bushings on the outside step and the soft bindings on the inside. Gives it a nice immediate connection with the board with a smooth finishing flex.

Over all I have to say the binding has a solid premium feel and look forward to getting it and my new Yes Greats on the snow this season to truelly see how it works and holds up.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Bought a pair of 14-15 selects as wren said looking forward to see how they compared to my Cartels


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> Bought a pair of 14-15 selects as wren said looking forward to see how they compared to my Cartels


Nice!

I was worried it would be too loose strap wise and park flexy, but once I strapped in I was surpised how solid the binding felt. The heelcup holds the boot so well that I can definitely see myself trying the noback option.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Got the selects to use on a board that I'm using for Powder. A couple of threads seem to make me think they would be a good fit. Thanks for your comments they helped confirm my choice.


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> Got the selects to use on a board that I'm using for Powder. A couple of threads seem to make me think they would be a good fit. Thanks for your comments they helped confirm my choice.


Glad to hear it helped! :happy:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Just ordered a pair of Selects as well. Got last year's model coming in the next few days that I'll put on my Ultrafear. 

Looking forever to giving them a shot after hearing great things. Like Yes, I think Now is doing awesome things for the industry.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Just ordered a pair of Selects as well. Got last year's model coming in the next few days that I'll put on my Ultrafear.
> 
> Looking forever to giving them a shot after hearing great things. Like Yes, I think Now is doing awesome things for the industry.


Yes makes good boards... but i'm not sure what they are doing for the industry that others aren't....

Now... hmm defintely a new concept with bindings. And I personally saw the guy riding on opening day and closing day. So props to him.

With all the $ he made this yr, he'll probably be ridin in Alaska or Japan this yr though


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

In terms of tech I wouldn't say Yes is blowing the lid off innovation, but they are a company that is clearly for the rider. Not saying other companies aren't, but I truly believe Yes is a company that has the snowboarder in mind first and foremost. That's what I meant by my previous statement.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> In terms of tech I wouldn't say Yes is blowing the lid off innovation, but they are a company that is clearly for the rider. Not saying other companies aren't, but I truly believe Yes is a company that has the snowboarder in mind first and foremost. That's what I meant by my previous statement.


meh


----------



## quicktime (Aug 11, 2015)

May I ask where you got them, and how much you paid? I've been looking to get some Now Selects and they seem like about the same price everywhere, so I'm just curious.


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

I paid $210 CAD with free shipping which is nice since a lot of online companies do not ship for free to Canada. Also since the canadian dollar went to shit this year all 2016 models are more expensive which is why I picked up the 14/15 Now Select and Yes Greats on clearance.



Now, Select Bindings (Medium) [2015] - SportingLife Online Store


----------



## quicktime (Aug 11, 2015)

Ah yeah I'm in the States, but I actually just did a quick search to see if there were any cheaper than the 200 range and there are some on sale for $167 which is the cheapest I have seen them. I'm gonna get them.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

The ones I picked up today were from Tactics for $166. There's a $10 coupon code as well. I was able to get them for $157 shipped after the coupon. Definitely a great price for brand new Now Selects. Get them ASAP!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Darkside snowboards has Selects $167.97

Darkside Snowboard Shop







:snowboard2:


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Darkside snowboards has Selects $167.97
> 
> Darkside Snowboard Shop
> 
> ...


I got them from Backcountry.com with activejunky rebate of 12% on top of their price. Then called up backcountry for the price match to darkside when they were $140. Stack the savings boys.

Drive's were $150 at the time too. Darkside bumped them up at the end of summer. Bummer for you guys....


----------



## quicktime (Aug 11, 2015)

Just ordered them from Tactics. Too good of a deal.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

SoCalSoul said:


> I got them from Backcountry.com with activejunky rebate of 12% on top of their price. Then called up backcountry for the price match to darkside when they were $140. Stack the savings boys.
> 
> Drive's were $150 at the time too. Darkside bumped them up at the end of summer. Bummer for you guys....


Yes... Darkside all summer was 50% off 2015 gear, but no free shipping.






:snowboard1:


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Yes... Darkside all summer was 50% off 2015 gear, but no free shipping.


That's why you price match and get free shipping from another site....and don't forget to stack the rebates from ebates or activejunky.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

SoCalSoul said:


> That's why you price match and get free shipping from another site....and don't forget to stack the rebates from ebates or activejunky.



^^^^
Rarely do this.. 

Started a buying freeze till I shed 20 or so boards +++ gear :eyetwitch2:






:snowboard2:


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

Finally took my new setup out this season and have to say I am loving the combination of yes greats with the now selects. So much so after the 3rd run I forgot about my gear and just enjoyed snowboarding. I'll post a more in depth review later, but for now highly recommend the yes greats and now select.


----------

